# Insulating Glass Terraiums/Exo Terra's



## traveyb (Sep 27, 2011)

Morning all,
I have a quick question regarding the insulation of Exo Terra glass terrariums.
My current setup is: 45x45x45 Exo Terra, 100W ceramic (with pulse stat).

After removing the background, I've lined the interior with coco panels and covered the top vents with a towel at the moment (i'm waiting for my acrylic to arrive). I am satisfied with the temps at the moment, however would ideally like them increased a bit more and to have some protection on really cold days. Would "wrapping" it in either the silver radiator insulation stuff or proper insulation board increase internal temps?

thanks


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

It would. But may look unsightly unless your very careful with the adhesive...

You could back the coco pannels in the heat reflective sheet bafore attaching it? That would probably work well....


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Alternatively swap the ceramic heater and pulse stat for a light emitting bulb and dimmer stat, the ceramic wastes a lot of heat around it and above, whereas a spotlight type bulb punches the heat straight into the viv.

Dave


----------



## traveyb (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess it would be something to do with the ceramic. The reflector gets SO hot compared to the reflector I have with a red spot bulb on the ATB tank.
Will order a dimming stat now, what size bulb do you recommend for a 45x45x45 tank? 75 or 100W?

Thanks


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

traveyb said:


> I guess it would be something to do with the ceramic. The reflector gets SO hot compared to the reflector I have with a red spot bulb on the ATB tank.
> Will order a dimming stat now, what size bulb do you recommend for a 45x45x45 tank? 75 or 100W?
> 
> Thanks


Ahh, you're the guy who posted about having problems with the ceramic and pulse stat in supplies, no?

Is it a glow reflector? I seem to recall reading that (if not then totally disregard this) and thinking to myself I better post something back, then didn't have time. Ceramics aren't designed for that sort of reflector, they're usually used in wire type guards or big reflectors that they don't get too close to. A little glow reflector must get extremely hot when in use i'd imagine?

60W should be adequate to be honest, don't bother with a reptile specific one, just get a normal spot light bulb from tescos or somewhere. 

What animal is it for, out of interest? I'm guessing GTP, but not sure what I'm basing that on!

edit: its because you posted about using a GTP thread to inspire you for this one 

Dave


----------



## traveyb (Sep 27, 2011)

my_shed said:


> Ahh, you're the guy who posted about having problems with the ceramic and pulse stat in supplies, no?
> 
> Is it a glow reflector? I seem to recall reading that (if not then totally disregard this) and thinking to myself I better post something back, then didn't have time. Ceramics aren't designed for that sort of reflector, they're usually used in wire type guards or big reflectors that they don't get too close to. A little glow reflector must get extremely hot when in use i'd imagine?
> 
> ...


Yep that was me with the issue and it's for a GTP! Was a dodgy connection between the bulb and holder and yes it gets really hot!
I read mixed things with the glow light so was a bit skeptical (but I did see several people using them so thought I would risk it).
Cool thanks, I will stick with the red bulb as I know this works with my ATB, and I can use it day and night. I was just worried the red bulb would dry the air too much.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

traveyb said:


> Yep that was me with the issue and it's for a GTP! Was a dodgy connection between the bulb and holder and yes it gets really hot!
> I read mixed things with the glow light so was a bit skeptical (but I did see several people using them so thought I would risk it).
> Cool thanks, I will stick with the red bulb as I know this works with my ATB, and I can use it day and night. I was just worried the red bulb would dry the air too much.


Nah, it'll be fine. To be honest ceramics tend to dry the air more than light bulbs, in my opinion.

Dave


----------



## traveyb (Sep 27, 2011)

my_shed said:


> Nah, it'll be fine. To be honest ceramics tend to dry the air more than light bulbs, in my opinion.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, I had the same opinion (but got told different). Will wait for it to arrive and see how it pans out!


----------

